# Wobbly Puppy



## fmj2003

I have a 9 week old female German Shepherd puppy that seems a little wobbly in the rear. When she plays with out other dog a small 6lb dog she falls over a lot. She just seems very easy to knock over. I took her to the vet when i first got her and they said she looks healthy and said her hips look good (no x-rays) just checking her movement. I was just wondering at this age is it normal for the them to be wobbly and being to able to be pushed over so easily. She doesnt act like shes in pain and seems to be walking and running normally. Also she weighs 16.5 lbs


----------



## nezzz

Yes it is perfectly normal for puppies to be a little clumsy. They are exploring new surroundings and surfaces so just let it be. When they get older and more confident and their skeletal system builds up you will see a steady puppy.


----------



## fmj2003

Thanks for the repsonse. It really been worrying me depiste the vet saying she is healthy. I wasnt sure how normal it was for her to be a little unstable in the rear and if the vet could really tell much by physically checking her hips.


----------



## Hineni7

Developmentally the hind end is the last of the 4 legs to gain strength. Think of puppies crawling to their mom, most of it is pulling with the shoulders. She is growing really fast and the muscles can't always keep up perfectly with the skeletal structure so she will be very awkward for quite some time . Sounds perfectly natural right now (as is your worrying over baby  ) 

God bless! 
Misty


----------



## wolfy dog

Pups from show lines are more wobbly than the working lines. My experience. I think because of the more extreme angulation.


----------



## fmj2003

Here are pictures of her back legs. Noticed her legs look close together.


----------



## Moriah

Congratulations on your new pup! 

Yes!! I worried also about the hind legs of my puppy. He bunny hopped. He was so uncoordinated. The rear legs would touch.

Now at 9 months he moves really well and his hind legs look good and they are much straighter when looking at him move away from me. Those hind legs became very powerful and Simon can gracefully leap onto the couch or bed from a stand. Not to mention play tug!!

I carried him up and down stairs as a pup until I couldn't lift him.


----------



## Debanneball

I think its normal. My pup is almost 5 months, and he walked like he was 'drunk'.. We walked up and down grassy slopes to help strengthen his legs. He is better, but still wobbly.


----------



## wolfy dog

Debanneball said:


> I think its normal. My pup is almost 5 months, and he walked like he was 'drunk'.. We walked up and down grassy slopes to help strengthen his legs. He is better, but still wobbly.


It shouldn't be normal in any breed. My WL line pups have never been wobbly. Unfortunately the AKC's breed standard call for this. Sorry for opening up a can of worms but we have gotten used to this look.


----------



## carmspack

no wobbly pups or dogs here either .

feed for muscle and ligament / cartilage / connective tissue strength


----------



## Hineni7

I know what I meant when I think of 'wobbly', certainly not unsteady, but the hind legs around the hocks move with power but not full coordination (I'm talking about young pups and during growth spurt) like when the muscles have caught up to the bone growth. And of course not having full coordination so being a typical clumsy (yet athletic) puppy.... Just my thoughts on what the OP meant...


----------



## carmspack

" When she plays with out other dog a small 6lb dog she falls over a lot. She just seems very easy to knock over"

that is more than lacking co-ordination.

not uncommon with lines appreciating exaggerated length and angles THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG


----------



## wolfy dog

carmspack said:


> " When she plays with out other dog a small 6lb dog she falls over a lot. She just seems very easy to knock over"
> 
> that is more than lacking co-ordination.
> 
> not uncommon with lines appreciating exaggerated length and angles THE ILLUSTRATED STANDARD OF THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG


In the article it says that the different types are the result of breeder's preferences. But that is the result of the AKC show judges. Whatever type wins, sells.
It also says that race dogs have long legs, which is true but a well built racing dog is never wobbly, even as a pup.I have had sight hounds and they were always rock solid from the very start until they got wobbly at the age of 14 years old.


----------



## gsdlover91

Just my experience, I had a 9 week old 'wobbly puppy' and she ended up having neurological problems. Wobbliness is not normal. I had to put her down, and the puppy the breeder replaced her with was 'clumsy' but certainly not wobbly.

Puppies are just clumsy while growing into their legs. Wobbliness, now that i'd worry about.


----------



## carmspack

gsdlover91 said:


> Just my experience, I had a 9 week old 'wobbly puppy' and she ended up having neurological problems. Wobbliness is not normal. I had to put her down, and the puppy the breeder replaced her with was 'clumsy' but certainly not wobbly.
> 
> Puppies are just clumsy while growing into their legs. Wobbliness, now that i'd worry about.


not to be alarmist but I think if you were to get a random sampling of dogs later diagnosed with some neurological problem , "cute" puppy wobblies , clumsiness may have been evident .

when my dogs are being vet assessed prior to going to new homes , the vet will do 3 leg , 2 leg , wheelbarrow , tracing touch and recognition tests 
of how they are firing and how they are able to choose compensatory reactions to stabilize themselves.

You can take action to stall or diminish neurological problems . Several papers out suggesting this. 

Most unstable pups that I am aware of are from excessive angulation and not the muscle , which they can't have because the two do not go together , nor the shorter supportive ligaments

conformation is important -- and it has nothing to do with show wins


----------



## fmj2003

Wobbly might have been the wrong way to describe her. She runs and plays rough. Like I said she gets knocked over pretty easily and seems like her rear legs aren't as stable as her front.


----------



## fmj2003

More pictures of her stance.


----------



## carmspack

so send a video , even just plain walking


----------



## wolfy dog

fmj2003 said:


> Wobbly might have been the wrong way to describe her. She runs and plays rough. Like I said she gets knocked over pretty easily and seems like her rear legs aren't as stable as her front.


Pups who surrender easily to other dogs, tend to drop themselves like that. I have a friend with a young, well built Belgian Shepherd and he does that for Deja as well. But he is not wobbly in general.
A video is the best way to see it. Have her trot away from the camera for a good amount of time and also show her from the side. And then show how and when she easily falls over.


----------



## Hineni7

Could be just the angle of the pix, but her hind end doesn't look very well developed, at all... A video would definitely help


----------



## carmspack

if the dog is not stable on her feet she shouldn't be playing like some wild thing with bigger , older dogs .

moderate forward motion -- walking over a ray or row of sauna tubes maybe 4 to 6 inches in diameter so that she has to lift her rear legs -- at a walk -- same used in horses in cavelletti can be used for dogs Deramaxx

short bursts of speed , stops and turns , Frisbee type jumping can damage the still developing soft tissues of the femur (ball) . 

strong bands of ligaments hold the femur into the acetabulum . When there is laxity , poor cartilage the femur rattles around causing more instability . 

protein -- is necessary for cartilage and bone development .
Vitamin C -- the real stuff -- helps build collagen , cartilage.

hips are multi factorial , including genetic make up , environment - stresses, weight , injury , and diet .


----------



## fmj2003

https://vimeo.com/m/111778038

Link of her walking. I'll try it get a better video later. And I agree I believe she looks thin especially in back end but vet said she looks good and he works with the k9's at the sheriffs office that I work at so I know they at used to working with shepherds


----------



## Hineni7

The link didn't work... Says it is removed or never existed.... If the vet isn't concerned and you have told him everything that she is doing, maybe you don't need to worry as much


----------



## fmj2003

Link should be working now


----------



## carmspack

I'll just add this here .
In an effort to prevent hip dysplasia many new owners are anxious about keeping the dog lean . 
Poor nutrition or depriving nutrition can be as responsible for contributing to orthopedic and overall health problems as poor nutrition and over feeding.

A dog can be lean and be sturdy and robust . 
Food should be nutrient dense and calorie conservative .

Omega 3 fats , clean good quality protein , fresh clean water . 

I see kibble in the bowl . Do you feel this is the best brand for the dog?


----------



## car2ner

It is good that you are keeping an eye on your pup but our trainer gave us some advice. Puppies grow in spurts and not always evenly. They are going to hit wobbly and awkward stages. Keep an eye on them, make sure to not over work them if they are wobbly, and don't worry.


----------



## fmj2003

I am currently feeding her Innova large breed puppy. Could anyone see any wrong with her gait from the video?


----------



## carmspack

don't see anything wrong in the video - much too short and you need to see some action from side.
I would want to see the dog a little more filled out and a little stronger

here is one of mine , Carmspack Nicholas at 10 weeks of age https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U56RfWpNwaM
and about 2 - 3 weeks later in the house so that you can see a closer view of the dog 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFofTNEeDXE

not at all fat -- firm body , strong through the back which connects propulsion from the rear to the front for forward motion

that is good condition


----------



## Marleysmom

gsdlover91 said:


> Just my experience, I had a 9 week old 'wobbly puppy' and she ended up having neurological problems. Wobbliness is not normal. I had to put her down, and the puppy the breeder replaced her with was 'clumsy' but certainly not wobbly.
> 
> Puppies are just clumsy while growing into their legs. Wobbliness, now that i'd worry about.




omg.. I going through this now with my pup... he is now 8m and almost 60lbs. his back legs have always been wobbly and unsteady.. he is easy to trip over them and they are easy to give out. so if he starts running its like this legs collapse or they go side to side and hit what ever he is running past. I have been telling the vet that something is wrong with him, while they are saying he is fine. He pees while standing/walking and walks while pooping. a few times recently he has been sleeping and pooped in his sleep. I spoke to the vet again and now they think he may be something Neurological and maybe a bit of HD and they said that his butt muscle is not all the way tight. so if he is relaxed its relaxed which is why he pooped in his sleep. I am not sure on what to do with him. he is such a sweet pup, but I don't know how to help him.:help:


----------



## zetti

Marleysmom said:


> omg.. I going through this now with my pup... he is now 8m and almost 60lbs. his back legs have always been wobbly and unsteady.. he is easy to trip over them and they are easy to give out. so if he starts running its like this legs collapse or they go side to side and hit what ever he is running past. I have been telling the vet that something is wrong with him, while they are saying he is fine. He pees while standing/walking and walks while pooping. a few times recently he has been sleeping and pooped in his sleep. I spoke to the vet again and now they think he may be something Neurological and maybe a bit of HD and they said that his butt muscle is not all the way tight. so if he is relaxed its relaxed which is why he pooped in his sleep. I am not sure on what to do with him. he is such a sweet pup, but I don't know how to help him.:help:


Walking while pooping sounds like a low back problem, possibly a disc. I think your vet is on the right track suspecting something neuro.

Hopefully, they'll be able to use anti inflammatories. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------

